# At last, the crochet ruffle balls pattern



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry it took so long.
[URL="







[/URL]
ch 5 join with slipstitch to form ring.
[URL="







[/URL]
Ch 2 (counts as hdc) hdc as many times as possible in ring, it should start to ruffle as you go. pull stitches tightly to the right as possible (or left if you are 'hand'icapped (we tease my mom and tell her that as we are all right handed)) It will start to gather or ruffle as you go. Fit as many hdc as you can in the ring.









join with slipstitch in first hdc.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

chain 3; 3 dc in same space, 4 dc in each hdc all around
[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
when last double is finished in last half-double, join with slip stitch in ch 3. break yarn and work tail end in to inside tail. I tie these two together with a square knot and clip tails close.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I cannot remember where I saw this. I dont know where I got the pattern/idea as I dont have it written down. Have been making them for our dogs for about 3 years. havent met a dog yet that doesnt like them. BTW, if anyone doesnt crochet, if you want one, pm me and we will see if we can work something out.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

what size hook are you using? 
is this like a rosette?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a sz 'G' in the picture, but you can use any size, i have used up to an 'I' before. Not like a rosette, has ruffles all over. they can grab it from any direction, no matter where they reach there is a ruffle. Hook sizes and stitches are US. Hubby said it looks facetious, but I just wanted beginnners to be able to do it too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

right, this looks nice and easy, as I am a novice i need nice n easy!

I LIKE nice and easy!

SO I am having a go at this.
I'll be sure to post photos of how bad nice and easy can look lol

thanks for this thread, I am sure my cats and dogs will love these


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

wooohoo, it really IS EASY.
I have so far made three, and am on my fourth>
They take me like 20 minutes to make, maybe 25.
the dogs LOVE them, the cats LOVE them!
It has been fun to watch. Angel goes around colelcting them all up and sitting in her basket with them, the boys come running in and grab them and run off, she follows them barking and bearing her teeth, and gathers them all up again.

Theyre great, they simply run along and pick one up with no difficulty and fling them about

thanks for this pattern, I am sure it is one I will be using for years to come


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish I knew how to do this stuff! It looks so much fun. Poor Bailey though, he would have to model everything, he would hate me! LOL


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I am soo glad you like it! I havent seen a dog or cat yet, who doesnt. I wish I could see your bunch in action!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

i iwll see if i can get a few clips on my mobile or at least some photos.
I just finished another, but for this one i chained a long handle, joined a loop at the top for your hand, and was running round and round my living room with two cats chasing me!

Glad i had the curtains shut, my neighbours would think I had gone crackers otherwise lol

is this the same idea for a ruffle ksirt? I was thinking of having a go at one for angel lol


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, if you have gone crackers join the club! I guess the same idea would apply for a ruffle skirt. I think for a ruffle skirt, I would measure her waist and make a chain that long, then add 4 or 5 enough to go around a button. Then begin hdc at 5th or 6th ch from hook all the way to end. ch2 and turn and do 3-4 dc in each hdc to end, join w/slst to other end, not twisting. ch3 and 3-4 dc in each around, join w/ sl st. and continue this until long enough. attach a button to side across from loop. OR..... you could measure her waist and cut a piece of elastic 2 inches larger and overlap them by 1 on each side (double check on her waist and do dc all around to fill, join wi/sl st, ch 3, then to 3-4 dc in each dc continuing this way until you are satisfied with length...


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

to dc on something like elastic, you can join with a dc by holding slipknot on your hook, YO then hook under elastick and draw up a loop, pull thru 2 twice and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

errr that sounds harder than ruffle balls though lmao

I might try a few.
I saw a lovely pattern for a dog dress to crochet, but they dint take my card, there arent many free crochet patternsthink I may have to hit shops online really,


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh you are so talented. I too wish I knew how to sew and make cute things but until I learn Ebay is my best friend LOL!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

*Free Crochet Dog Patterns*

IWAC- These patterns are all free---

http://www.crochetnmore.com/dogsweater.htm http://www.geocities.com/dress_your_chi/index.htm

http://members.optusnet.com.au/we2/cabledog.html

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/projectsheet?pid=e06153&categoryid=29

THIS ONE IS A BUMBLEBEE COSTUME
http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Crochet/Projects/Accessories/WR1094+Dogs+Crochet+Bumble+Bee+Costume.htm

http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/free-easy.html

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Crochet/Projects/Seasonal/WR1093+Dog%E2%80%99s+Crochet+Witch+Costume.htm

http://www.crochetkitten.com/files/Scare_Bear.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ooh thanks, will get started on some of those over the weekend, i did look around but didnt find many, and I'm a bit skint after xmas so free is good lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

awww look at the scare bear! So sweet lol


----------

